# Need UV resistant Red & Green translucent paint



## Mark Janzen (Jul 9, 2021)

I am painting my white LGB turnout indicators. The indicators have a light bulb that shines through the plastic to provide visual direction indication. I want to paint the indicators RED & GREEN to illustrate the turnout's direction from a distance. All the inks/paints I've tested seem to quickly wash out in the California sun. Anyone have recommendations for RED and Green paints/inks that will not wash out and yet translucent enough for the light to shine through the color from the light bulb?
Mark


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I always thought a red bulb was just spray painted red from a can. That is what I do. Spray paint is for outdoor use.. You still get the illumination from the bulb.
Another option is to rig up a red or green 10mm LED


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

Testors used to sell translucent paints for models. IF it's still around I'd use that and then top coat with a clear coat to give it a fighting chance.

Looks like Krylon also has some out there.

Otherwise....know anyone in the paint biz that would tint some clear coat for you? You're going to be talking $$$ for this option for a decent automotive clearcoat from PPG or the like.


----------



## artfull dodger (Nov 19, 2016)

There is a company that makes USA style switch lanterns that are cored out for a micro bulb. I thought about making them so they are keyed into the switch drive just like the LGB lantern tops are. I would make it so the stock LGB bulb fits up into the lantern. Its a shame that LGB never made USA style lantern toppers for the switch motors.


----------



## artfull dodger (Nov 19, 2016)

These are not cored, but that is easily done carefully with a drill and the mirrored backing removed from the jewels so they light up. My plan is to use these to replace the LGB Euro lantern toppers. Should make for a fun project and will look much better when lighted up at night, the day targets will be also painted correct colors. Switch lamp (KIT for 1)


----------



## artfull dodger (Nov 19, 2016)

Here is the G scale version that is cored out already for lighting, previous one was 1:20.3 scale. OIL SWITCH LAMP W/EARS & LENS (cored) (1)


----------

